# 5 inches of rain and chantrell season



## D_licious (Apr 8, 2019)

Should be a a banner year for chanterelles. After all the rain we received Monday, I checked my chanterelle spots yesterday and picked a few for dinner. Still small but I expect by this weekend we'll have a basket full. Happy hunting!


----------



## kdecarlo44 (10 mo ago)

What are the purple leaves top center?


----------



## D_licious (Apr 8, 2019)

Good morning. That is purple basil from our herb garden.


----------

